# Morrison named November EC rookie of the month



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> WASHINGTON -- Adam Morrison was named Eastern Conference rookie of the month for November, after averaging 15.3 points, tops among first-year players.
> 
> Morrison's scoring average is nearly twice that of the second-highest scoring rookie, Memphis' Rudy Gay (8.7 ppg.)


LINK


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

With Brandon Roy out, he had no competition this month.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*



Premier said:


> With Brandon Roy out, he had no competition this month.


Yeah, you fans will have to thank injuries do happen, especially to Roy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

I'm sure I could get Roy's address so A_am can send a thank you for getting hurt card. Then a please don't come back soon so I can win ROY while playing no defense card.

In all seriousness. After Roy got hurt A_am was easily the best rookie in November. He's really showing he'll be a force on the offensive end for a long time. Good for him and congratulations. Guys like him are easy to root for.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

Morrison named *Eastern* Conference *rookie* of the *month*


Rudy Gay Named *Western *Conference Rookie Of The Month

The Memphis Board is HERE .You may direct your Brandon Roy comments there.Each conference has a rookie of the month FYI and I assume that Morrison and Roy which each have the honors since I see very littl competition for either at this point.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*



Diable said:


> Morrison named *Eastern* Conference *rookie* of the *month*
> 
> 
> Rudy Gay Named *Western *Conference Rookie Of The Month
> ...


Bargs has plaeyd very solid ball for the last 8 games or so averaging in double figures. If he continues to get better he'll give your boys a run for their money


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

Adam Morrison isn't precisely my boy.I root for the Bobcats,but I think their marketing department makes their draft picks.His defense is just as bad as people say it is and his offense is extremely sporadic so far.I decided a long time ago that Brandon Roy was the best fit for our team and I have seen nothing to change my opinion.

If Morrison can score a lot and the other team can't exploit him on defense a lot worse I can live with him warts and all.If he doesn't score and the other team does exploit him egregiously we just have to put him on the bench.I don't like it,but then life can be cruel.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

congrats 2 morrison


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

Morrison is the man. He has nothing but upside. 

At this point, I certainly would not trade B-Roy for him, but would cough up Lame-Arcus Wussridge in a New York Minute for him. 

Keep up the good work Adam!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

He may be the man scoring wise but if he doesn't learn to atleast be decent on defense he isn't going to play. If last nights game is an indication (he played 30 seconds in the 4th) then Bernie has already started decreasing his minutes in favor of DA and Carroll.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*

Yeah Bernie is way too hardnosed to put up with Morrison unless he's not going to be at least semi decent on defense.Like I said if he can score and not get absolutely torched I'm okay with him.If he's not scoring a lot then he has to mark his guy a lot better.

Hell I almost think he should clothesline the next guy that blows past him to give everyone else something to think about.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Im still thinking that Aldridge could have been a beautiful fit. May could easily have been traded for a wingplayer... they are easier to get than good post players. Mekka and Aldridge could have been a mean combo.

But sure, Ammo is doing his thing, and it looks like he wont have problems translating his game to the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*



Oil Can said:


> Morrison is the man. He has nothing but upside.
> 
> At this point, I certainly would not trade B-Roy for him, but would cough up Lame-Arcus Wussridge in a New York Minute for him.
> 
> Keep up the good work Adam!


Still rather have a player you think is soft that really isn't than a player you think is a good shooter that really isn't yet.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Morrison named NBA rookie of the month*



mediocre man said:


> Still rather have a player you think is soft that really isn't than a player you think is a good shooter that really isn't yet.


What?


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

:cheers: Now let's learn to play some defense!


----------

